# Is this the end of my HDD?



## Harsky (May 31, 2007)

I bought a USB powered external HDD and it was working okay for a while but I accidently moved the HDD while I transfering something to it. Nothing big I thought since it happened before but when I tried to plug it back in again, it wouldn't recognise it at all. Is this the end of the HDD and does that mean any data recovery programs wouldn't work?


----------



## tjas (May 31, 2007)

What I no of is that removable media can only crash/brick when disconnected when it is constantly synchronising like an ipod or something like that. But of an Hd i'm unsure..


----------



## Harsky (May 31, 2007)

Well, I just plugged it in and it shows the local disk icon as normal... but the  HDD is now empty...


----------



## tjas (May 31, 2007)

QUOTE(Harsky @ May 31 2007 said:


> Well, I just plugged it in and it shows the local disk icon as normal... but theÂ HDD is now empty...


That's a bad sighn.. what happens when you put new files on it? do they show up?


----------



## FAST6191 (May 31, 2007)

Dropping it while writing may have put a nice gouge in the surface but moving it should not have done anything (especially to an external drive),

I suggest checking the leads: I have had several die on me.

edit: too slow once again.

If nothing shows my guess is the file table got corrupted, recovery should still be able to pull stuff off of it though, I think it was dirtie or opium that had a thread a short while ago about it.


----------



## Harsky (May 31, 2007)

QUOTE(FAST6191 @ May 31 2007 said:


> Dropping it while writing may have put a nice gouge in the surface but moving it should not have done anything (especially to an external drive),
> 
> I suggest checking the leads: I have had several die on me.
> 
> ...


How do I go about doing that?


----------



## FAST6191 (May 31, 2007)

Found the thread I was thinking of, it should provide a starting point:
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=48280


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (May 31, 2007)

It could just be the hdd inside the external box that got disconnected from the cables when you moved it. I suggest to open the external box and check if the hdd is connected to the cables.


----------



## Harsky (May 31, 2007)

Hey FAST you mentioned that you used http://www.partition-recovery.com/  and it helped you so I decided to go for it... but I was wondering how you use it to get the data from the problem HDD?


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (May 31, 2007)

QUOTE(Harsky @ May 31 2007 said:


> Hey FAST you mentioned that you used http://www.partition-recovery.com/Â and it helped you so I decided to go for it... but I was wondering how you use it to get the data from the problem HDD?



if you repair the partition, the data is there again. all a partition does is basically "hold" data and when it's corrupt, the data is still there but the hdd doesn't know it. repairing the partition would allow the data to be seen again.


----------



## Harsky (May 31, 2007)

Argh, I'm really frustrated because even though the external HDD shows up in my computer without the data in it, it wouldn't show up on any of the programs that I tried so far


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (May 31, 2007)

Read my message above ^


----------



## Harsky (May 31, 2007)

QUOTE(DaRk_ViVi @ May 31 2007 said:


> Read my message above ^


It is connected... I'm not sure if I should go through the bother of buying a new HDD box anyways


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (May 31, 2007)

is it making a weird clicking noise or a repeated motor sound?


----------



## Harsky (May 31, 2007)

QUOTE(pikachucrackpipe @ May 31 2007 said:


> is it making a weird clicking noise or a repeated motor sound?


no


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (May 31, 2007)

ok then its probably a partition problem assuming there is actual movement from the hdd

try this
right click on my computer and go to 'manage'
go to 'storage' and then go to 'disk management'

does the drive show up in there?


----------



## Harsky (May 31, 2007)

QUOTE(pikachucrackpipe @ May 31 2007 said:


> ok then its probably a partition problem assuming there is actual movement from the hdd
> 
> try this
> right click on my computer and go to 'manage'
> ...


No. Nothing. Just the hard drive on my laptop and that's it.


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (May 31, 2007)

Then download this. If it can be recovered, this program will do it.

The link is for freeware but it will recover it (just not write to the sector).
It installs the program in Windows but then you create a bootable CD or floppy from it to run the program.

If it works, either buy the program or look for a full version copy in the usual places.


----------



## Harsky (May 31, 2007)

QUOTE(pikachucrackpipe @ May 31 2007 said:


> Then download this. If it can be recovered, this program will do it.
> 
> The link is for freeware but it will recover it (just not write to the sector).
> It installs the program in Windows but then you create a bootable CD or floppy from it to run the program.
> ...


I've got the full version from torrent. Could you do an idiots guide what I should do next?


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (May 31, 2007)

I'm doing this from memory but here goes:

1. Install the program in Windows
2. Create either a bootable CD or floppy image
3. Make SURE your external HDD is correctly connected and powered.
4. Boot from the now bootable device.
5. After the program loads, select the appropriate partition.
6. Either by right clicking on the partition or accessing the menu, there should be an option to recover or restore the partition.
7. After it says it is complete, *make sure you save and allow it to write to the drive.*
8. Remove bootable media.
9. Reboot machine.


----------



## Harsky (May 31, 2007)

QUOTE(pikachucrackpipe @ May 31 2007 said:


> I'm doing this from memory but here goes:
> 
> 1. Install the program in Windows
> 2. Create either a bootable CD or floppy image
> ...


Crap, I don't have a floppy drive...


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (May 31, 2007)

you don't have a cdr/w either?


----------



## Harsky (May 31, 2007)

QUOTE(pikachucrackpipe @ May 31 2007 said:


> you don't have a cdr/w either?


Oh, I have that... but I thought it was only the floppy disk I can do. where is that option located?


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (May 31, 2007)

Instructions from their website.

I'm assuming the torrent you downloaded has all the files needed.


----------



## Harsky (May 31, 2007)

Okay, the ptd.iso is burnt.... uh... what is it I do next again?


----------



## Harsky (May 31, 2007)

Actually what do you mean by the 4. Boot from the now bootable device?


----------



## Harsky (May 31, 2007)

To say I'm panicking is an understatement....


----------



## Issac (May 31, 2007)

I guess he means to boot the computer with the newly burnt CD inserted... so it is booted from the cd... but I don't know...


----------



## Harsky (May 31, 2007)

QUOTE(Issac @ May 31 2007 said:


> I guess he means to boot the computer with the newly burnt CD inserted... so it is booted from the cd... but I don't know...


Well I did that but then it tells me to type in a command... and I have no idea...


----------



## Harsky (May 31, 2007)

I reached a last resort and bought a new HDD Enclosure...


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (May 31, 2007)

QUOTE(Harsky @ May 31 2007 said:


> Actually what do you mean by the 4. Boot from the now bootable device?



boot from the cd and then run the program from the command shell


----------



## Harsky (May 31, 2007)

QUOTE(pikachucrackpipe @ May 31 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Harsky @ May 31 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Actually what do you mean by the 4. Boot from the now bootable device?
> ...


Could you tell me more how to run it? when I restarted the laptop with the CD in it, it gave a message that said something like, "please enter the correct location"


----------



## Issac (May 31, 2007)

hmm
you could always try dir
and then see if there's an extra device.. like G: (if you havn't got one before)

and then... go there by typing G:

and maybe some folder or an executable.. just like IRC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I still have no clue, but it should be like that


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (May 31, 2007)

QUOTE(Harsky @ May 31 2007 said:


> QUOTE(pikachucrackpipe @ May 31 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Harsky @ May 31 2007 said:
> ...



dude seriously
read the website or help document

i gave you advise on it.

Main page
Step By Step Instructions


----------



## Harsky (May 31, 2007)

Well that site doesn't seem to help much because it's under the assumption that the broken HDD will appear in the Partition Table field which it isn't showing


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (May 31, 2007)

have you checked for a loose connection somewhere then? tried a different usb wire? reseated the usb wire?


----------



## Harsky (May 31, 2007)

QUOTE(pikachucrackpipe @ May 31 2007 said:


> have you checked for a loose connection somewhere then? tried a different usb wire? reseated the usb wire?


Well, I ordered a new HDD enclosure since I got some money. I'll try and see when it arrives


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (May 31, 2007)

Very well. For seven hours of troubleshooting that will be 595 dollars.


----------



## Harsky (May 31, 2007)

QUOTE(pikachucrackpipe @ May 31 2007 said:


> Very well. For seven hours of troubleshooting that will be 595 dollars.


Aaahhh... typical charges for PC fixing... I should do that one day.


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (May 31, 2007)

QUOTE(Harsky @ May 31 2007 said:


> QUOTE(pikachucrackpipe @ May 31 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Very well. For seven hours of troubleshooting that will be 595 dollars.
> ...



you should
you can make a fucking killing off of it if you network (personally) in your area.

of course, knowing what you're doing also helps.


----------



## Harsky (May 31, 2007)

I once helped someone set up their Wifi connection because they can't even follow the online cd instructions from AOL. I got paid £20 (US $40) for typing in info and also got a large fish lunch as well...


----------



## GBA_Temper (Jun 2, 2007)

Well when all that happen to me today I was like WTF my whole HD is tore-up plus my SD card didnt work in my brother Gaming PC..Then I was worring abour my Storage Disk's...All I had to do was restart the computer...Oh well./...


----------



## Harsky (Jun 4, 2007)

Status report. My NEW 2.5 enclosure arrived today. Removed the HDD from my old enclosure and it in. And what do you know, still nothing. That's right. The HDD sounds working but nothing is showing up at all when I plug it in so I can't run any of the programs to rescue the HDD.


----------



## Harsky (Jun 4, 2007)

And so I reach my last resort. Buy a laptop adapter which can connect to the desktop PC inside and see if that will work. My only question is, if my previous attempts didn't work, what are the chances this will?


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Jun 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Harsky @ Jun 4 2007 said:


> Status report. My NEW 2.5 enclosure arrived today. Removed the HDD from my old enclosure and it in. And what do you know, still nothing. That's right. The HDD sounds working but nothing is showing up at all when I plug it in so I can't run any of the programs to rescue the HDD.



the hdd enclosure has nothing to do with whether or not your hdd can be seen
lol if you wanna mail it to me i'll fix it (for a fee)


----------



## Harsky (Jun 4, 2007)

QUOTE(pikachucrackpipe @ Jun 4 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Harsky @ Jun 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Status report. My NEW 2.5 enclosure arrived today. Removed the HDD from my old enclosure and it in. And what do you know, still nothing. That's right. The HDD sounds working but nothing is showing up at all when I plug it in so I can't run any of the programs to rescue the HDD.
> ...


Meeeh, I'll pass. Anyways, I only have one more thing I can think of to try. I ordered an adapter from ebay where you can fit a laptop HDD into a desktop PC to try and forget about the whole USB equation. In fact, I walked into a computer store today and explained the whole situation and his answer? "That's it. It's broken. There's nothing you can do and nothing we can do". Then again, he does run a shop where everyone floods him with computer problems...


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Jun 4, 2007)

........
i doubt its the enclosure or how it's being hooked up
its the actually drive itself

try rebuilding the mbr


----------



## Harsky (Jun 4, 2007)

QUOTE(pikachucrackpipe @ Jun 4 2007 said:


> ........
> i doubt its the enclosure or how it's being hooked up
> its the actually drive itself
> 
> try rebuilding the mbr


Like I said, how can I try and fix the HDD if I can't even see it on my computer? Sorry if I am being stupid but it's not everyday I had HDD fail on me


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Jun 4, 2007)

does the bios see it?
can you mount it from a linux live cd?


----------



## Harsky (Jun 4, 2007)

QUOTE(pikachucrackpipe @ Jun 4 2007 said:


> does the bios see it?
> can you mount it from a linux live cd?


I'll tell you in a few days when I get the adapter to fit it in my desktop PC. Not too Linux literate. Anyways, say I reach the end of the line. What would be the cost for you to fix it?


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Jun 4, 2007)

what type of intereface is it? ide or sata and if sata which type

also if you have it plugged in and connected to your computer internally (sometimes externally depending on bios) your bios will see the hdd.


----------



## Harsky (Jun 4, 2007)

QUOTE(pikachucrackpipe @ Jun 4 2007 said:


> what type of intereface is it? ide or sata and if sata which type
> 
> also if you have it plugged in and connected to your computer internally (sometimes externally depending on bios) your bios will see the hdd.


It's an IDE 2.5 laptop HDD hence why I'm buying an adapter for it. Apparently the cimputer expert I talked to said, "don't bother"


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Jun 4, 2007)

heh next time talk to a computer expert lol
whats the model number of the hdd? sometimes laptops hdd has jumper settings


----------



## Harsky (Jun 4, 2007)

QUOTE(pikachucrackpipe @ Jun 4 2007 said:


> heh next time talk to a computer expert lol
> whats the model number of the hdd? sometimes laptops hdd has jumper settings


It's a Seagate Momentus 5400.2 120gb model ST9120821A


----------



## Infinitus (Jun 4, 2007)

Hm... That is a very unusual problem...

Why a perfectly good 120gb laptop HDD would die is beyond me.
Anyway, did you check, double check, TRIPLE check to IDE adapter?

If you put it in upside-down (like aI have carelessly did to an old CD drive that didn't have the offset notch) by accident, there may seen to be power to the HDD.

Just my two cents.


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Jun 4, 2007)

ok so im assuming this is the drive you have
http://www.seagate.com/ww/v/index.jsp?vgne...D&locale=en-US#

make sure you are following the jumper instructions - VERY IMPORTANT



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Setting the Jumpers
> 
> Â Â * Master or Single Drive - Use this setting if the drive is the only drive on the ATA interface cable.
> Â Â * Drive is Slave - Use this setting if the drive is an additional drive on the cable and the original drive is set as Master.
> ...



http://www.seagate.com/images/support/en/us/u5_family_1.gif


----------



## Harsky (Jun 4, 2007)

QUOTE(pikachucrackpipe @ Jun 4 2007 said:


> ok so im assuming this is the drive you have
> http://www.seagate.com/ww/v/index.jsp?vgne...D&locale=en-US#
> 
> make sure you are following the jumper instructions - VERY IMPORTANT
> ...


I don't understand. On the drive, it said to make it a slave (because I'm planning on making this the second HDD to the PC) I have to place the jumper on the far right but this tells me I can't put any jumper in to make it a slave


----------



## Harsky (Jun 5, 2007)

At what point do i really think that putting a HDD in a freexer might work?


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Jun 6, 2007)

its not clicking - correct?
did you mess with the jumpers on the laptop hdd and also made sure the jumpers on the other computer's hdd is set correctly to master?


----------



## Harsky (Jun 7, 2007)

In a moment of NERD RAGE I was shaking the HDD as hard as I can... then I put it back into an external enclosure and ran the PTDD Partition Table that PCP recommended. It took a LOOOOONG time for it to recognise it but it finally recognised the external HDD. Hell even browing the root shows the data is still intact. But that's the problem. PTDD keeps assuming that everything's alright and I can't extract it.


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Jun 7, 2007)

wait so could you recover the partition because you could use filescavenger (sp) to recover them


----------



## Harsky (Jun 7, 2007)

QUOTE(pikachucrackpipe @ Jun 7 2007 said:


> wait so could you recover the partition because you could use filescavenger (sp) to recover them


Currently running EasyRecovery to try and see if it could be extracted. 3 hours scanned so far but it's a much, much better news than imagining that it's all been wiped out. I guess the problem is that it takes a looooong time for it to recognise the external HDD and even though it shows up on My Computer, I still can't access it.


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Jun 7, 2007)

well at this point be happy getting anything you can. you can try spinrite, although i've never had success with it in the 10 times i've ran it.


----------



## Harsky (Jun 7, 2007)

QUOTE(pikachucrackpipe @ Jun 7 2007 said:


> well at this point be happy getting anything you can. you can try spinrite, although i've never had success with it in the 10 times i've ran it.


While the external drive can be recognised in the PTDD program you suggested, I'm not sure which options is meant to help repair it.


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Jun 7, 2007)

there should be something like 'repair' or 'rebuild' the partition
just make sure you save after


----------



## Harsky (Jun 7, 2007)

QUOTE(pikachucrackpipe @ Jun 7 2007 said:


> there should be something like 'repair' or 'rebuild' the partition
> just make sure you save after


Tried that. Didn't do anything...


----------



## Harsky (Jun 7, 2007)

Right... I rebuilt the paritiion. Saved it. Restarted the PC... and then it's stuck on the "Windows is starting" bit...


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Jun 7, 2007)

is it freezing as a slave or master?


----------



## Harsky (Jun 7, 2007)

Uhhh... that's the thing. That freakin IDE Adapter never arrived so I tried booting up from USB enclosure for the last time but for some reason, when I right clicked on the My Computer, chose Manage and the Disk Management, the drive letter actually shows up but I still can't access the actual drive.


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Jun 7, 2007)

go into the driver properies and see if you can populate the drive that way


----------



## Harsky (Jun 7, 2007)

QUOTE(pikachucrackpipe @ Jun 7 2007 said:


> go into the driver properies and see if you can populate the drive that way


Wait, whut?


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Jun 7, 2007)

go to device manager
under disk drives right click the drive and go to its properies
under volumes, click populate


----------



## Harsky (Jun 7, 2007)

Did that.

"Volume information not found"


----------

